# Just Saying Hello



## PATech (Jun 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I live in central NJ, but I go to school at Phillips Academy in Andover, MA. At school I'm pretty much the lead tech. I came in as a freshman as a sound guy, but they've corrupted me and I now can hang, focus, and program lighting gear. I'm still found most often at the sound console or using Pro Tools FREE on the theatre department computer. Down here in Jersey during the summers I work at the Ocean County College Fine Arts Center. If you're ever in central Jersey or in northeastern MA come see one of my shows. That's just a little bit about me. By the way, I've been reading posts on ControlBooth.com for about a year, and I've posted on the hstech yahoo group for about the same time. Now I'm a real member. 

All the best,
Anand Swaminathan


----------



## zac850 (Jun 11, 2004)

Welcome!

I am just a bit north of you, in southern NY. 

CORRUPTED into hanging lights?!?! I would say that you were ENLIGHTENED enough to hang them and get away from out soundie stuff  

anyway, welcome to the forums. I hope to see you around!

--Zac


----------



## Eboy87 (Jun 12, 2004)

What is this corrupted garbage. You were given the honor of learning the secrets of lighting.


----------



## r0cko815 (Jun 13, 2004)

haha, corrupted, enlightened...doesn't matter, u know lights which is much more intresting than sound, isn't that enough??


----------



## Pocado (Jun 22, 2004)

ohhh right.....ya know, once the show starts the light people hit a freaking cue button, while the sound people work. Yea.....definitly enlightened.....right. Sound is so much funner. All you light people should try sound.
Pocado


----------



## zac850 (Jun 22, 2004)

yea, speaking of which, why isn't there a 'go' button for sound. I know for really really amazingly big and expensive boards (I saw this one at the broadway theater of The Producers) theres a way that they have like 4 sliders and by hitting a peddle on the floor it will advance to whatever was programed in. For instance, you would have one slider called "men" and one called "women" and one called "John" or whatever the parts happen to be. You would then hit the peddle on the floor and the one that was "men" is now "Betty" and the one that was women turned into "Bob" and so on. this way for a big cast there are only maybe 6 or 7 sliders to worry about. When you hit the peddle, it just changes whatever mic's it picks up. 

and rebutal:
sound people don't need to worry about electricity and over loading circucts and burning the house down. if light guys screw up, we burn the house down, if sound guys screw up, theres some bad feed-back. That makes us better (though how I'm not quite sure).

and I just realized that pun I made... enlightened to hang lights....


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 22, 2004)

zac850 said:


> and rebutal:
> sound people don't need to worry about electricity and over loading circucts and burning the house down. if light guys screw up, we burn the house down, if sound guys screw up, theres some bad feed-back. That makes us better (though how I'm not quite sure).
> 
> and I just realized that pun I made... enlightened to hang lights....



Hi Zac,

Having done both sound and light – you know I am going to argue here don’t you  

Next time the subs are kicking, wander over to the distro panel and take a look at the ammeter. Sound can overdraw power just the same as lights can.

The other thing to keep in mind is that everyone notices when the sound is bad. With lights, many either didn’t notice or believed the light tech when he said “it was the look I was aiming for”. Unless you have follow spot operators that couldn’t hit the side of a barn. :roll:


----------



## zac850 (Jun 22, 2004)

theres only one thing left for me to say:

why do sound guys smell?





so even the deaf have a reason to hate them


----------



## Eboy87 (Jun 22, 2004)

I apologize if I've offended anyone. I do both lights _and_ sound.


----------



## zac850 (Jun 22, 2004)

Its OK, I guess we'll forgive you.

Even I have been known to dabble at a sound board....


----------



## Mayhem (Jun 22, 2004)

Eboy87 said:


> I apologize if I've offended anyone. I do both lights _and_ sound.



Relax - you have offended nobody. In fact, it is good to see people pasionate about their interests/work/professions


zac850 said:


> theres only one thing left for me to say:
> 
> why do sound guys smell?
> 
> so even the deaf have a reason to hate them



Zac, on the other hand, is just plain evil


----------



## zac850 (Jun 22, 2004)

hehe, I was told that by my lighting teacher. He told me it as he was leaving, since I was spending the rest of the night helping the sound people wire the sound system and the clear coms up (which was a lot of fun). The only problem was that I was the one lighting guy, helping out all the sound guys, and I was outnumbered.... they were making fun of me  :x 8O . 

Anyway, just so you guys all know, I do have a lot of respect for soundies, and when I have worked sound I've had lots of fun doing it, I enjoy lighting more, but sound is just as difficult, and a lot of fun.

Its just to much fun to get into the sound v. light arguments


----------

